# Farewell Hobbes... (Pic Heavy)



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Sadly I just got off the phone with my mom... and the first cat I ever owned was put down today. Losing a pet is one of the hardest things I've ever had to deal with.... it feels like a piece of my heart has died with him. The thing is though I don't think he'd want me to be sad and upset, and the last time I saw him he was pretty much telling me the end was near. 

Saunter free Hobbes.... find Thunder and Calvin... I'm sure they're awaiting you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry about Hobbes. Even though a piece of your heart is missing, he will always be a piece of your heart - if that makes any sense.

Treasure the memories...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Hobbes was a beautiful cat.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Little Hobbes - Godspeed & Love


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

so sorry about Hobbes.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of Hobbes....he was beautiful.

RIP Hobbes.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry about your loss...and yes...i don't think any of our pets like it when we're sad...
stay strong!
RIP Hobbes


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a beauty - RIP Hobbes


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

What a lovely looking cat sad for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in Peace*

Rest in Peace, Sweet Hobbes-what a beautiful cat you are!!

Please look for my Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> I am so sorry about Hobbes. Even though a piece of your heart is missing, he will always be a piece of your heart - if that makes any sense.
> 
> Treasure the memories...


Makes total sense to me- although a piece of ours goes with them, they remain forever in ours. 

They bring us so much joy and make our lives so complete. I feel for people who don't know what an animal can bring to their life. 

Saying goodbye to a pet has been the hardest thing I've had to do in my life.


----------

